# Rapido Towing weights?



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Cannot seam to find them in the 2011 brochure or the 2011 Guide to technical specifications and equipment.

Model I am looking at in particular is the 7076df.

Any ideas or links please?


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Topefisher I cannot help but this will put it back up again. What weight do you want to tow?

Alan


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

A rough guide is around the 2 ton mark, but in some instances it can be a lot less due to van specifications, i.e. no. of seats and chassie weight. The best place to look for info seems to be on the plate under the bonnet. Mine for instance is a 986 on a merc and the plate weight is 3.800 and the max. train weight is 5.600 so taking one from the other gives me a towing weight of 1.800. (braked) hope this is of some help.


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Alan and thanks Josieb.

M/Cycle with trailer 500-600kgs with extras on the trailer

Also looking at the Smart on a Trailer to future proof my MH selection, as it has to be the right choice for a long time without changing.

I think the GW of the Smart on their trailer will be in the region 1000-1100kgs using the below trailer.

Phoenix Trailers do a decent one that can be set up to be used for both.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont forget to check on the max weight that your chosen towbar can cope with, especially the nose weight. 

I would suggest that you contact Rapido directly and ask the question of them. Also if and when you decide on your purchase make sure you have that information IN WRITING from the respective manufacturer!


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Dont forget to check on the max weight that your chosen towbar can cope with, especially the nose weight.
> 
> I would suggest that you contact Rapido directly and ask the question of them. Also if and when you decide on your purchase make sure you have that information IN WRITING from the respective manufacturer!


Good Advice


----------

